# Exercise



## Scotia (May 31, 2013)

Hi everyone

I got myself an exercise bike in the hope of losing some weight.  I just started yesterday is 10 minutes 3 times a day enough.  You can probably tell already I'm not keen!!!! 

Thanks.


----------



## Copepod (May 31, 2013)

Not surprised you're not keen on using an exercise bike, Scotia. 

Can't stand them myself, so never owned one, but have used one occasionally on free trials at gyms. 

Much more satisfying to use a real bike to get to a real place - which means you save the petrol / diesel / bus fare / train fare. It doesn't rain all the time, and anyway, a waterproof jacket, plus reflective straps on rucksack / bag / bike and to wrap trouser legs tight away from chain / cogs, plus a small headtorch kept in pocket when not of head and another small red one to clip to bike or bag does the job.


----------



## Cleo (May 31, 2013)

well done on getting the bike 

I personally need some sort of distraction when I'm running or cycling - is your bike anywhere near your TV?  maybe having a programme on can distract you?.  or if you have an iPad you could perhaps use that as well?.  

If you have spent money on an exercise bike it would be a shame not to get full use of it - distraction is key! 

good luck x

Ps I think 10 minutes 3 x day is really good considering that you've just started!


----------



## Highlander (May 31, 2013)

I've got an exercise bike and try and use it now and again. Anything from 5 - 15 minutes a time.  However the TV has to be on with something interesting to watch.  It is the most boring thing to do, in my opinion but it has helped me lose weight over the last six months.


----------



## Mark T (May 31, 2013)

I might have tried an exercise bike except for the fact that I don't have space in the house and I really don't fancy exercising in the shed.

I tried getting a fitness game for my Wii, but to be honest, after the first few times it didn't really interest me.

Exercise has to be fun, otherwise you stop doing it as it's a chore.  Hopefully you will find what works for you soon.


----------



## LeeLee (May 31, 2013)

If you don't mind exercising in front of the telly but don't want to buy an expensive clothes horse (aka exercise bike after the first burst of enthusiasm has evaporated), try this...

Instead of throwing away the free papers/yellow pages/pizza menus that drop through the letter box, tape a few together and use them as a step.  Add new papers as they arrive each week to increase the height of the step.  If/when you get bored with this, stick them in the recycling.


----------



## Highlander (Jun 1, 2013)

I like it LeeLee.


----------

